# Tolles Motorrad aus Holz



## Krone1 (16 Apr. 2016)




----------



## Weltenbummler (16 Apr. 2016)

Hätte mich nicht gewundert, wenn das Motorrad von den Gebrüdern Werner und Andreas Feldmann gebaut wäre.Denn die beiden bauten auch aus Holz die satte Liter Schüssel .


----------



## CukeSpookem (16 Apr. 2016)

Goiles Gerät - und voll öko !.....:thumbup:......:thx:


----------

